# Lemond apparel



## UPMICHAEL (Sep 1, 2003)

Can anyone give me a source for Lemond apparel? jersets, t-shirts, jackets,ect. I already check ebay from time to time.


----------



## rriddle3 (Aug 5, 2004)

That's the only place I know to find it. Do a search for 'LeMond' under 'cycling' if you have trouble.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

The only Lemond apparel I have seen is a hat. I think a jersey would be sweet.


----------



## Hardy Cyclamens (Mar 21, 2005)

I have a circa 1988 Banania jersey and a Team Lemond hat from the same time. 

Jersey is Team Lemond brand, yellow, "Banania" . . . "Team Lemond" and "le Parisian" on the front. Under Team Lemond is a silhouette of France and "Winner 1986 Tour" -- He'd won only one TdF at that point. "Puma" on the left sleeve under the silhouette of a puma. 

Jersey is a size 4. Very good condition, a few very, very light spots from road grit in the rain -- nearly unnoticable. 

Elastic in the hat. Hat is slightly faded and the plastic insert in the brim is cracked vertically -- one neat line. Made in Italy. 

I wonder what they're worth these days?


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

I e-mailed Trek about getting some LeMond clothing earlier this year. I was hoping to get the jersey that is on the cover of the '04 catalog.

This is what I was told in reply:

"Lemond clothing has not been with trek in some time. Trek is not
licensed to produce or distribute Lemond clothing. Sadly, the name was
licensed to Target sometime ago by Lemond himself. The situation was
pretty messy and involved some lawsuits between Greg and Target that
were recently settled. It is highly unlikely that you will ever see Trek
Distribute Lemond clothing in the future due to the difficulty working
with Lemond."

So, don't hold your breath. Keep checking e-bay. I checked with Target and could find nothing.


----------



## iamandy (Jun 20, 2003)

That's unbelievable Trek would slam Lemond like that in an email!


----------



## regan (Jun 17, 2004)

iamandy said:


> That's unbelievable Trek would slam Lemond like that in an email!


 i don't see the "slam".


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

regan said:


> i don't see the "slam".


Furthermore, the Target line was very low-end, likely sullying the name Lemond and doing nothing for Trek/Lemond's brand image. I never understood that one... burning the candle at both ends like that.


----------

